# Burton sizing ?



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Mine fit true to Mondo Size. 27.8cm feet, 28cm is size 10. I have a pair of 10.5 Motos because they felt great in the store and I was caught in a bind when on a 4 day boarding holiday. After 4 days they've packed out a little, still super comfy but almost too comfy. Got a new pair of Rulers in size 10. Painful at first, but heat molded them and worn around the house plenty, and now after about 15-20 hours in the boots they feel perfect. Haven't got them on the snow yet, but they feel fantastic. Perfect mix of snug and supportive but still comfortable. I'd say buy true to size, but of course try on first if you have the option.


----------



## Mongao (Feb 11, 2015)

Phedder said:


> Mine fit true to Mondo Size. 27.8cm feet, 28cm is size 10. I have a pair of 10.5 Motos because they felt great in the store and I was caught in a bind when on a 4 day boarding holiday. After 4 days they've packed out a little, still super comfy but almost too comfy. Got a new pair of Rulers in size 10. Painful at first, but heat molded them and worn around the house plenty, and now after about 15-20 hours in the boots they feel perfect. Haven't got them on the snow yet, but they feel fantastic. Perfect mix of snug and supportive but still comfortable. I'd say buy true to size, but of course try on first if you have the option.


My Mondo size is 26.7 cm, which translates to 9.

Yesterday I received my Driver X size 8.5; they do seem somewhat unconfortable in the first place....I can return them, but I am tempted to keep them, use around the house, ride 3 or 4 times, etc; with the hope they will be OK.....in the near future.

I am absolutely sure that a size 9 will fit better in the first place, but I am afraid they may pack out, and even if they do so slightly, I'll be in trouble with possible heel lift issues...

what do you think ?


----------



## beastcoast (Mar 23, 2015)

I wear a size US 9.5 in Nike running shoes, a 9.5 in Adidas basketball sneakers, a 9.5 In Timberland boots and a 9.5 in Burton Boots. They run pretty true to size for me at least. they will pack out but that is what makes them my size. they are a tiny bit snug when i first buy them but then i usually heat mould them and wear extra socks when i do it to pack out the toe box and then theyre PERFECTO :hairy:


----------



## Mongao (Feb 11, 2015)

beastcoast said:


> I wear a size US 9.5 in Nike running shoes, a 9.5 in Adidas basketball sneakers, a 9.5 In Timberland boots and a 9.5 in Burton Boots. They run pretty true to size for me at least. they will pack out but that is what makes them my size. they are a tiny bit snug when i first buy them but then i usually heat mould them and wear extra socks when i do it to pack out the toe box and then theyre PERFECTO :hairy:


Thanks, I used my 8.5 yesterday for the 1st time; they did feel too tight, but I used for several hours without major ssues, hopefully they will pcak out slightly and will be perfect after some rides,


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

size 9 shoes, size 9 slx.

if you are worried about heel lift, ask burton for jbars and they will ship it to you free of cost.


----------

